# Dislocated Kneecap Recovery



## NihilistFighter (Apr 24, 2020)

I've been wrestling since I was about 10 years old. It's the best cardio workout you can ever do. 10 min of live wrestling is the same as an hour on a treadmill. Either way, during a match my kneecap popped out of place. Like legit it was bulging out of the side of my leg. Hurt like hell. The ER pumped me up full of morphine and the orthopedic surgeon just grabbed my kneecap and shoved it right back into place. I passed out from the pain. Thank god I made a full recovery but ever since then I have had stability issues with the knee. Like once in a blue my knee with buckle and collapse on me. So when I am doing squats I need to be careful about my form and make sure I do it right. 

Anyone else here have issues with proper forms and trying to prevent injury? Is there anything online that can go through how to make sure I have proper form when doing a lift?


----------



## Sicwun88 (Apr 24, 2020)

Might wanna take into consideration to start wrapping your knees when squatting? I used to use wraps when going heavy,but these days
I don't go heavy enough for tht, rarely squat 415 anymore,if anything i focus on getting more reps,
Then super heavy squats,
I don't even wear a belt!
But if you have an knee issue?
Wraps may be beneficial for you!


----------



## NihilistFighter (Apr 24, 2020)

Are there any particular kind of wraps that you think are good?


----------



## Sicwun88 (Apr 25, 2020)

Check out rouge fitness.com


----------

